# Repair Manuals for 2002 Frontier SC Crew Cab



## pb81620 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I have been searching for a repair manual for my 2002 Frontier SC Crew Cab. I found a couple, one Chilton one Haynes, but both manuals state that they do not contain information on the Supercharged models. I'm a bit bummed. Does anyone have any information on where I can find a manual that will not cost me a couple hundred dollars? Unless that is my only option. If I was to get one of the basic Chilton or Haynes manual which do you feel is a better brand to purchase? From my own past experience I'd probably go with the Chilton, but thats because years ago I had a Pulsar and the book had really good info and photos.

Thanks in Advance,
Paul


----------



## streamcast (Oct 8, 2009)

Try nissanhelp.com they have some manuals you can probably download. To get full access a small fee is required but the info you need may be avaialble.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

if you search, you will find. i found my fsm for my 03SC online for free of course.


----------

